
Kickstarter's Million Dollar UX | How Kickstarter Makes Me Pull Out My Wallet - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/18339823552/kickstarters-million-dollar-ux-how-kickstarter-makes
======
jason_shah
Kickstarter's really taken off.

Has anyone given to them recently and can comment on what they found
compelling about the user experience?

I wonder if there are lessons that Kickstarter took from IndieGoGo and similar
platforms when designing their product pages. Anyone have ideas?

~~~
edge17
from the other side, some friends of mine recently tried to raise 18k and
ended up north of 50k.

the majority of the money that was raised came through external linkage, not
through kickstarter.

~~~
jason_shah
Good point. I wonder if there is a way to quantify the sources of
contributions and figure out how much is family/friends that would contribute
regardless of the UX, and how much is from people that the UX significantly
influenced (and would otherwise potentially bounce/not contribute).

~~~
edge17
my friend showed me the data they receive regarding some of that stuff. It's
not terribly granular, but you do get some of it.

overall, my takeaway was that you're at an advantage if you know how to do a
little internet marketing wrt reaching your specific audience. my friends run
a website that produces content and has a readership, so that helped a bit. I
can tell you that they certainly did not expect to do as well as they did.

I'm very happy for them, not only to see them do well, but to see them drive
the majority of the funding rather than kickstarter being the main driving
source. That alone has changed how they value themselves and is probably worth
more in the longrun than the money they raised.

------
syed321
Great points Jason. I believe you should turn this valuable Skills and work as
designer in residence at an incubator. 500 startups has one, I can connect you
with founder institute for this role. Just let me know

------
mirceagoia
It's a very good analysis, thanks. I donated there several times, and recently
on Indiegogo and I have to say Kickstarter UX it's better, felt better (I
can't say in details though but it's my feeling).

~~~
jason_shah
Thanks for the kind words!

Hm - your comment underscores an important point. Most of us users don't even
know exactly why were prefer certain UXs but they make us FEEL a certain way.
And that indescribable sense seems to be the difference why certain apps win
and others lose.

